# 8520 Find



## hdskip (Apr 16, 2015)

I was contacted recently by a friend offering me a Clausing 8520. He said it needed cleaning so it was moderately priced. I was able to purchase it for $800. It came with a full compliment of collets, drill chuck, 2 vises. The machine is complete except for a missing x-axis power feed and the center belt guard. I'm the third owner and it is a really nice machine, perfect size for my shop, and reasonably priced. After I get it cleaned up I'll post some pictures.


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 17, 2015)

WOW!  Major SCORE!  I'm so jealous!!  LOL..

seriously, congrats and don't forget..  without pictures - it didn't happen!  HAHAHA


----------



## hdskip (Apr 28, 2015)

Finally got a picture. Thought about complete rebuild but after a close examination and a few trial cuts I decided a good cleaning and a few adjustments are all that I'm going to do for now. I have enough rebuilds I have to do in my school shop. I'm going to make chips with this one. Now for a DRO.


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 28, 2015)

I see this one has the riser block I have always been going to make one of those for mine


----------

